# boot from multiple iso files from one dvd



## arunks (Jul 21, 2006)

i have a one dvd.it has iso files of windows xp , windows 2000 , windows 98,also linux mandriva cds isos,knoppix live cd iso..

now i want that when i boot from my dvd then i should have a option to further select that from which iso i want to boot.
means i want to boot from individual iso by putting them just in one dvd..

i want to do this as this saves my cds .
i can boot from dvd but how to boot from iso.

also otherwise is there anymethod to merge the boot procedures of every iso image in dvd to dvd's bootable menu soo that there is a common boot menu for each iso..

anybody can tell me how can i do this..

give me any tutorial etc..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2006)

hey i need this too


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 26, 2006)

well i think this is a section post tutorials not REQUEST them , please request in the request thread .


----------



## aadipa (Jul 28, 2006)

Here you go...

*flyakite.msfnhosting.com/


----------



## rohan (Jul 28, 2006)

thanks a lot.. aadipa... great linky...

but what about linux distros??


----------



## aadipa (Jul 28, 2006)

Adding a single linux is easy, but I don't know how to add multiple distros in single disk


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 28, 2006)

aadipa said:
			
		

> Here you go...
> 
> *flyakite.msfnhosting.com/



Thx for the link. I got many OS. Now i can finally put them all in 1 DVD.

cheerz


----------



## arunks (Jul 29, 2006)

aadipa said:
			
		

> Here you go...
> 
> *flyakite.msfnhosting.com/



that was already known me..
it is just for including individual cds of xp 2000 nt etc on dvd...it is very easy task..

but as i had 9 in1 cd of windows xp and 4 in 1 cd of windows 2000..thus i wanted to have a dvd including the bootloader of these cds plus many more..
but this is not explained anywhere,..

so hoping for anybody else reply on this


----------

